# Tuffy's Anal Gland Ruptured!!!



## totallytotontuffy

Tuffy started scooting last night for the first time and biting at her butt. She was shaking when we went to bed but I had no idea why. When we woke up this morning this was blood all over the bed and her left anal gland had ruptured (why do these things always happen on the weekend???). 

I called the emergency vet and they said I could wait until tomorrow to take her to the vet. I've researched and read to use warm moist compresses which I have done and cleansed the area. I also read that the vet will prescribe an antibiotic for infection and they referred to cephalexin which I have in the house. The E.R. told me not to give it to her and to let the vet decide which antibiotic but since she has been prescribed this before I decided not to wait and to avoid the infection from getting worse. Maybe I shouldn't have but I just felt I'd rather get antibiotics in her sooner than later.

My biggest concern is that she has not urinated or had a b.m. so far today. She ate her food and drank some water which I think is a good sign. She has stopped licking the area and is resting on her bed next to me. Has anyone experienced this or have any suggestions? When I told the E.R. that she hasn't urinated or had a b.m. they said it was probably because the area is tender. I would feel a lot better if she would at least tinkle. I'm thinking if she doesn't by later today or this evening, I should take her to the E.R.?


----------



## theboyz

Poor Tuffy!!!! I would take her to the E.R. asap!!!!!


----------



## BrookeB676

> Tuffy started scooting last night for the first time and biting at her butt. She was shaking when we went to bed but I had no idea why. When we woke up this morning this was blood all over the bed and her left anal gland had ruptured (why do these things always happen on the weekend???).
> 
> I called the emergency vet and they said I could wait until tomorrow to take her to the vet. I've researched and read to use warm moist compresses which I have done and cleansed the area. I also read that the vet will prescribe an antibiotic for infection and they referred to cephalexin which I have in the house. The E.R. told me not to give it to her and to let the vet decide which antibiotic but since she has been prescribed this before I decided not to wait and to avoid the infection from getting worse. Maybe I shouldn't have but I just felt I'd rather get antibiotics in her sooner than later.
> 
> My biggest concern is that she has not urinated or had a b.m. so far today. She ate her food and drank some water which I think is a good sign. She has stopped licking the area and is resting on her bed next to me. Has anyone experienced this or have any suggestions? When I told the E.R. that she hasn't urinated or had a b.m. they said it was probably because the area is tender. I would feel a lot better if she would at least tinkle. I'm thinking if she doesn't by later today or this evening, I should take her to the E.R.?[/B]


This happened to my little yorkie a few months ago, and it was SOOOOO scary because it was the only somewhat major thing that has happened to either of my 3 babies (knock on wood), so I had NO idea what to do. You are lucky you knew it was a ruptured anal gland, I had not one clue what is was..I thought maybe something bit her and thought it was serious. The good news is that it will be fine.

We brought Haley in and the vet flushed the area with antibiotic, shaved the hair around the area so it could air out, and sent us home with antibiotics. She said to put warm compresses 4 times a day for about 5 minutes (put some pressure on the area). Other than that, it has to heal on its own and it only took about 5-7 days. But, I would have never been able to clean it out like they did. When we got their everything was covered in brown and I couldn't see the wound, but when we left it was all clean, which was neccesary for it to heal. Also, Haley acted like she was in so much pain before we took her. Anytime I would even come near the area she would scream (which is why I was so worried at first). I believe they may have given her a shot of antibiotics, and that seemed to help immediately. Whatever they did helped.

I personally would prefer to take her in just ot have it flushed with antibiotics. Since it is an open wound, it could possible get infected. If you decide to wait until tomorrow, I would keep her inside so she doesn't get dirt or grass in the area. 

Poor baby, I don't think Haley ate the first day, probably just because they're in pain. Maybe supplement with nutrical and pedialyte and see if she eats some tomorrow after you do take her.


----------



## k/c mom

Catcher had something similar a couple years ago. Early one morning, I noticed the area around his anus was bleeding and swollen and very, very tender. I didn't know what it was, so I was at the vet's parking lot when they opened. I wish I could remember exactly what they said but I recall that they "flushed" it and put in antibiotics and it was tender for a few days. He had oral antibiotics, too. I don't recall Catcher having a problem urinating or having a BM. In fact when he went to have a BM is when I noticed the blood. 

It's really hard to say whether or not you should go to the emergency vet or not. If it were me and I had a good emergency vet to go to, I would do that, especially since she hasn't urinated. 

I sure hope all will be well.









EDIT: I found the thread I had started when Catcher had his anal gland problem. There are a couple posts of mine in the thread about the treatment, etc. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5412


----------



## MalteseJane

Can't help you with that one. Maybe Jaimie will see your post. I have a friend and her dog had an abcess on the anal glands. If the emergency clinic told you you can wait til tomorrow it's probably alright. Just keep the area clean.


----------



## casa verde maltese

I wish I had some words of wisdom for you! - but I'm sending positive thoughts your way!! let us know what happens.!

My vet handbook for home owners - says about the same thing everyone else has told you.


----------



## ShilohsMom

I hope Tuffy is all better soon


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh so sorry to hear this about little Tuffy....praying all goes well and does so quickly!


----------



## totallytotontuffy

> Catcher had something similar a couple years ago. Early one morning, I noticed the area around his anus was bleeding and swollen and very, very tender. I didn't know what it was, so I was at the vet's parking lot when they opened. I wish I could remember exactly what they said but I recall that they "flushed" it and put in antibiotics and it was tender for a few days. He had oral antibiotics, too. I don't recall Catcher having a problem urinating or having a BM. In fact when he went to have a BM is when I noticed the blood.
> 
> It's really hard to say whether or not you should go to the emergency vet or not. If it were me and I had a good emergency vet to go to, I would do that, especially since she hasn't urinated.
> 
> I sure hope all will be well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I found the thread I had started when Catcher had his anal gland problem. There are a couple posts of mine in the thread about the treatment, etc.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5412[/B]


Thank you everyone for your advice and prayers. Catcher's Mom, I did read the thread that you linked and you had mentioned that Catcher was holding his pee for long periods. Tuffy finally made a big pee pee on the pad, is drinking water and eating. She is back to sleeping on her bed next to me. Though she hasn't given up her job of being my shadow and insists on getting up to follow me if I leave the computer. Her anal gland isn't oozing anymore and it was never anything brown or odorous like when their anal glands are expressed. It seemed to be more like diluted blood. I cleansed the area with saline and gave her the antibiotic. She isn't shaking or showing any signs of pain. I'm keeping a close watch on her and if anything worsens we'll go to the E.R. vet. Otherwise our vet's office opens at 8 a.m. and I hope to get an appointment first thing in the morning. We are all staying inside for the rest of the day, it's too hot and humid out for them anyway.

I might be sounding cool, calm and collected but believe me, when I woke up this morning and saw blood all over the bed, I was majorly panicking. I remembered a friend of mind having anal gland problems with her little one and she was the first person I called (thank you Margaret!). She calmed me down and explained what a ruptured anal gland would look like and that if the anal gland had already ruptured, the worst insofar as Tuffy's discomfort was over. The ultimate worst is when your baby is in pain and you don't know what to do to help them. The rest I got from the net, the E.R. Vet, her breeder, and you guys. Thank you so much for being there for us.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Love and positive thoughts to you and Tuffy.


----------



## Krystal

Aw poor baby. I hope Tuffy gets well soon...My thoughts and prayers are with you all today!


----------



## deuce

I am so sorry Tuffy isn't feeling well...Hugs for Tuffy & Mommy


----------



## vjw

Poor Tuffy!!!! I'm praying for her!



Joy


----------



## Gemma

that must have been scary. I have no idea about these things but sounds like you have it under control







hope Tuffy feels better soon


----------



## Bella Rose

Oh no Deb! How awful for little Tuffy!!! I've never had that happen before so I don't have any words of wisdom for you but it looks like you've got the situation well under control! Hugs to you and Tuffy and let us know what the vet says tomorrow!


----------



## MissMelanie

Wow Deb, I am so sorry this happend to Tuffy! I sure am glad you were on the ball for Tuffy though. I wish her a swift and complete recovery. Please keep us posted as to what the Vet says.

God bless Tuffy and you.









Melanie


----------



## Scoobydoo

Awwwww poor little Tuffy







It sounds as though you are on top of it though and she is doing well, I would still take her in tomorrow and have her checked








Gosh it's great that you know what you are dealing with, if that happened to one of the boys I would get a terrible fright, but now I know what the cause could be and what to do till I can get to the vet


----------



## sassy's mommy

Yikes! I know you are a nervous wreck. Please let us know what the vet says when you take her in. Warm thoughts for a speedy recovery Tuffy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Poor Tuffy! I'll keep her in my thoughts today


----------



## Lacie's Mom

This happened to one of my female Lhasas a number of times during her life. I never took her to the vet because I knew what to do. Everyone has outlined what to do already in this post.

I would shave the area, then clean it with betadine. I used warm compresses 4-5 times a day and gave her antibiotics which I had on had. If it got too yucky, I would clean it with betadine again. It would heal in about 7-10 days and I know that it must have been very painful, but she was an excellent patient.

I don't recall that she had a problem urinating, but yes, it did take a day or two for a b.m.

Poor little Tuffy -- hope she's feeling better soon.























Believe me, though, this isn't a panic situation.


----------



## LoriJo

Oh no! Poor little Tuffy girl!!! I can only imagine how panicked you were!!!! Give her a kiss from Auntie Lori.


----------



## totallytotontuffy

> This happened to one of my female Lhasas a number of times during her life. I never took her to the vet because I knew what to do. Everyone has outlined what to do already in this post.
> 
> I would shave the area, then clean it with betadine. I used warm compresses 4-5 times a day and gave her antibiotics which I had on had. If it got too yucky, I would clean it with betadine again. It would heal in about 7-10 days and I know that it must have been very painful, but she was an excellent patient.
> 
> I don't recall that she had a problem urinating, but yes, it did take a day or two for a b.m.
> 
> Poor little Tuffy -- hope she's feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, though, this isn't a panic situation.[/B]


Well I do believe you now but when I woke up to a completely bloody tushie I didn't have a clue as to what was going on and my mind was racing, afraid that she was hemorrhaging to death from who knows what. I called work to say I wasn't coming in and the guy who answered my call seemed more concerned about blood making a mess in my house (last thing on my mind). 

She only pee'd once today which is so not like her but she did have a b.m. and there hasn't been any further oozing. I can't bring myself to bother her sore tushie by shaving the area so I'll wait for the Vet tomorrow. She is quieter than usual but she did grab her favorite toy and ran around squeaking it (a daily routine) when she knew I was getting her dinner ready so that was a good sign.







I'm going to give her one more 1/4 antibiotic pill before bedtime and hope the Vet won't be upset that I got her started on meds without being told to do so. 

They say things happen in three's and this was her "third" in 3 weeks. First was her being diagnosed as being hypothyroid, second was an undetermined allergic reaction causing her to scratch herself silly and she's still on temeril-P for that, and now this. In the grand scheme of things, all treatable for which I am very grateful. 

Again, thank you everyone and thank you Joe for providing a venue for all of us to learn from one another's experiences especially when it minimizes the panic factor when our babies are hurting.


----------



## carrie

oh gosh, poor tuffy.







sounds like she's had a rough few weeks. hope she has a quick recovery. 

get well soon, tuffy girl.


----------



## TheButtercup

eeeek! poor little tuffy! i'm glad to hear she's doing better and playing with her toy, poor thing... 

i'll make an extra-strong margarita just for you tonight!!!! (and it'll be good, i'm sure, but i'll let you know how it was LOL)


----------



## Cosy

Tuffy sure is having a tough time these days. I'm glad she's doing better now, Deb. That had to be so very frightening to find all that blood. I'd be a wreck too. I think you were wise to start the antibiotic now since you knew the dosage from before. Hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

I'm a little late, but I just wanted to send some kisses & cuddles to sweet Tuffy - I hope she's all better real soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Good to have the vet have a look see... if one of the glands was impacted it is likely the other is too and needs to be expressed. Also the 'problem on should be "flushed' . If the 'outter area 'heals but infection within..it will just lead to more problem.


Here's some info for you:

This link has photos of a pooch with ruptured anal gland.
http://www.allpetsmacomb.com/casesanalglands.html

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...p;articleid=510


----------



## totallytotontuffy

> Good to have the vet have a look see... if one of the glands was impacted it is likely the other is too and needs to be expressed. Also the 'problem on should be "flushed' . If the 'outter area 'heals but infection within..it will just lead to more problem.
> 
> 
> Here's some info for you:
> 
> This link has photos of a pooch with ruptured anal gland.
> http://www.allpetsmacomb.com/casesanalglands.html
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...p;articleid=510[/B]


Oh yes, I definitely am taking her to the vet today, as soon as I can get an appointment. That is a good point about the other gland possibly being impacted, I had never even considered it. I slept with one eye open last night and one arm wrapped around her tushie to keep her from licking. For a while she was obsessively licking her soft blanket which made me think she was in pain or bothered in some way. No shaking but this was a new behavior for her. Hopefully Toto isn't going to bark his head off when I leave with her. You should have seen the shocked look he had when I put her in HIS favorite purse on the bed last night. He didn't know quite what to do and then finally settled for crawling up on my chest for kisses. 

Toto in HIS favorite purse
[attachment=24533:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy

I hope everything turns out well for Tuffy at the vet today. Please keep us posted.


----------



## totallytotontuffy

Trying to get a hold of a doctor for us or for our pets can sure be frustrating at times. They don't open until 8 a.m. so I tried calling at 7:55 a.m. hoping they would turn off the voicemail, no such luck. I call a few minutes after 8:00 a.m., the line is busy, busy busy, busy, busy. I'm already late for work, pacing, what's a Mom to do?







The vet is close to work so Toto gets a treat and I try to surreptitiously slip Tuffy into HIS purse and off we go to work. Waiting at the elevator, no barking from Toto left behind, a good sign.

TOTO: They left me all alone so I went for a walk on the beach all by myself. I looked all over for them and they were no where to be found. I was very sad.








[attachment=24540:attachment]

We got to work and finally reached the Vet who said we could be seen at 10:00 a.m. A lot of raised eyebrows at work to see a purse dog on my desk but oh well. Time to go to the Vet. She provided the needed sympathy and then proceeded to whisk Tuffy out of the room to numb her butt, flush the infected area and express the other anal gland. I heard some crying which I thought was my baby and it was. After a few minutes she was back in my arms. 

The vet gave us more antibiotics and more Temeril-P for pain and inflammation. She told me that dogs with allergies are more prone to anal gland problems. She also said she had to be careful about any supplemental pain meds so that they didn't cause a problem with the Temeril-P but she gave me Buprenex in syringes to be given orally up to 3x a day. I knew that she was in more discomfort after being cleaned up so I've already given her one dose. I was also told to put antibiotic ointment into the ruptured hole of her anal gland and fill it with the ointment because the vet wants the hole to stay open for a few days. Well that didn't work, the area is just way too sensitive for her to tolerate the tip of the ointment tube being pushed into the wound, so I just applied it to the outside area. The vet said her anal glands might get impacted again so when I take her back in 3 weeks for her thyroid check, they'll teach me how to express them. 

I'm concerned about the Buprenex because the info on the net about it clearly says that it should not be given to dogs with an under active thyroid, and the vet knows she is hypothyroid because I told her during our exam. I am hoping that she won't need more of it until I can call her regular vet tomorrow (the vet we saw today was taking emergencies, my vet wasn't there today). Tuffy has been on thyroid meds for about 3 weeks now and she has already lost 6 ounces.
















So with my credit card amount due significantly higher, we left with our bag of meds, and went back to work to finish out the day. I brought a little blanket to put on my desk but her butt was too sore to get comfortable so as you can see, she "hung out" in Toto's purse. When we got home, her worried big brother was waiting at the door. A lot of butt sniffing going on with Toto thinking "hey kid, you smell funny!".







She's zonked out, so is Toto, all is well for now. Thank you everyone for your help, concern and prayers.

[attachment=24541:attachment]

[attachment=24543:attachment]

[attachment=24542:attachment]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

ahh those photos are precious.. yes she does look "zonked-out" lol.
You and wash your hands with antibacterial soap( then put the ointment on your finger and "puche it into the would. I also suggest you let the ointment set in some warm water for a few minutes ..the "chilly" ointment can be a bit "shocking" on a tender little butt! Getting it to warm a bit will make it more comfortable. It is important it heals from the inside out.


----------



## MissMelanie

Dear Deb,



I thought and thought about you and Tuffy all day long today. This is something I would never wish anyone to go through. OH my gosh, what an awful thing to happen to any of our little darlings.

I hope Tuffy has a swift recovery and never ever has it happen again.

Love to all three of you,

Melanie


----------



## Bella Rose

Loved the pictures along with your update! I'm glad the vet fixed her up, poor little think looks completely zonked out! Going to the vet always seems to take all the energy right out of them. I hope this heals quickly and she has no further problems. 

After all this, I'm with AnnMarie..... where's my margarita?

Hugs and kisses to the 3 of you!


----------



## casa verde maltese

Poor, poor Tuffy, Toto & YOU! Put your feet up, hold the babies and try and relax a bit.


----------



## TheButtercup

those pics of her are just precious. poor tuffy. so many people being so invasive in such a sensitive area... maybe SHE needs a margarita! 

tell her that her buttercup-cousin says she better not have too MUCH margarita because she is going to become a positive embassador for your department and she can't show up to work drunk. she is allowed ONE time to pass out on her desk... next time, she better have donuts as a diversion







j/k

ann marie and the "i HATE when the vet-man gets all invasive and personal by my butt! i try to tell him that NICE GIRLS DONT LET STRANGE MEN DO THOSE THINGS to them! but he wont LISTEN TO ME!!!" buttercup, who understands the shame


----------

